# Posting photo to kijiji possible with iPad?



## VTECMAN (Aug 14, 2007)

I am sure as hell confused. When you post an ad from the computer it gives you the option to add a photo but this option is grayed out when trying to post from the iPad.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think you can post pictures from safari on the ipad... maybe the iPhone app on the iPad will work but safari is a no go...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Same issue here for me trying to pst pics to various forums.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

That's because of the lack of a file system in iOS. A native app could determine that you want to post a photo there and give you access to your photo library, but safari has no way of knowing what type of file you are trying to add and therefore greasy out the option.


----------

